# 08/09 Sram Force front shifter takes "two clicks" or a sh!t ton of throw/force?



## appleSSeed (Nov 17, 2005)

*08/09 Sram Force front shifter takes "two clicks" or a sh!t ton of throw/force?*

I'm getting back into cycling after my parents were hit and nearly killed in a bike accident where they were hit by a truck...off topic?...I used to be a bike mechanic so I know a little bit about setting up derailleurs and shifters etc. 

I think I have it set up right, I'm using a force fd, standard force cranks, and a shimano ultegra 10 speed cassette and just bought a 1031 Sram chain from the LBS..

My question is when shifting up to the big ring it seems like it takes a LOT of "force" to get it to shift over and if I don't overexagerate my movements it seems like it gets caught in a small shift. Like it is set up for three chain rings or something. Then I shift down and to really and completely shift up t the big ring I have to do like a triple throw up into the big ring.

I guess it's not a big deal and now that I know, I can shift up there no problem, I'm just not familiar with Sram and wanted to make sure that's the way that it's supposed to be. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The 08 and 09 shifters are different. The 08 does not have the zero loss like on the 09.

The 08 will have a longer throw...


----------



## appleSSeed (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks man, got it set up and it shifts great...went out on a 35 mile ride right after I built it and had no problems...like butter! I still got it! haha

Why do people complain about the early force? Mine works great and looks great


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

No complaints really...but if you try the Zero Loss on the front...its a pretty noticeable difference in throw.


----------

